# BJT Teoria - Amplficador Williamson



## erkillo (May 9, 2008)

documentación interesante


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

No pude habrir ninguno de los 2 archivos (Me dan error), que alguien comente si estan bien o no.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 10, 2008)

Fogonazo, sera problemas de tu amado navegador? a mi me abren sin problemas. Te invito a usar el del zorrito.

Saludos


----------



## Vick (May 10, 2008)

Si les da error al abrirlos el problema es el nombre del archivo, si contiene acentos, al descargarlos se cambian por algún caracter no válido, quiten los caracteres raros o los que tengan acento del nombre y abrirá normalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Efectivamente, guardandolo primero luego se pueden habrir perfectamente

Gracias


----------

